# Check Out My New Fishie!



## JPR908 (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Cool.

In what size tank is he?


----------



## JPR908 (Apr 13, 2011)

35gal long


----------



## IIICroweIII (Aug 13, 2011)

nice


----------



## JPR908 (Apr 13, 2011)

IIICroweIII said:


> nice


thanks cant wait to feed him


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

real nice. congrats on the pickup


----------



## JPR908 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks, i can't believe I'm scared of sticking my hand in his tank, he's so small lol


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful killer!!!!


----------



## JPR908 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice! Get a feeding vid when you get a chance


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

awesome man looks like a mean bastard


----------

